# Storing hay outside tips pls



## Daisy2 (9 November 2011)

I need to store hay outside any tips gratefully received. I was thinking tarp but what kind and if you use it how have you managed it and stopped it from getting damp/mouldy. Thx


----------



## JL.equine.sales (9 November 2011)

if you have to keep your hay outside, then yes tarp is the best but u need to let it breath, so use pallets then put tarp over the top, that stops it sweating n going yuk, hope this helps


----------



## skye_and_i (9 November 2011)

how many bales and can you not get a small container ect onto site? the prob with tarps is secureing them plus the hay could sweat


----------



## Daisy2 (9 November 2011)

skye_and_i said:



			how many bales and can you not get a small container ect onto site? the prob with tarps is secureing them plus the hay could sweat
		
Click to expand...

No to a container I wish I could but the land is ANOB, acontainer would not go down to well. The hay would be stored behind the fied shelter out of sight


----------



## iconique (9 November 2011)

Agree with pallets, stops the water coming up from the ground, Tarps work, but it depends on how much you are covering.  When we used to have a large amount of hay we would secure most of it and then take out half a dozen or so bales to use and put these under a smaller tarp so that we weren't always trying to undo the full thing.  Useful if you have to manage in the dark or wet!


----------



## melxvengeance (9 November 2011)

in the winter the only way i can store a bale of haylage is to put it outside, so i put it on a pallet and cover it with tarp and bungee cords round it to stop tarp flapping about. have done this for a few years and never had any problems, just be careful where you sit it - needs to be near a building or have some sort of structure to one side to stop it being open to all the elements


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 November 2011)

Pallets for it to go on along the back of your shelter - you are lucky to start with using the outside wall of it 

Then, attach rings (any screw in/hammer in ring type will do, try B&Q) along the back of your shelter right up under the overhang - put these rings at the same distance apart as the re-inforced holes of your tarp.
Then attach the tarp to the rings with rope/baler twine - its pretty secure then & you have a 'roof' too. 

Make sure the hay can breathe well.
If possible put the bottom bales on their side & not the flat string sides as air circulates a little better.

Good luck


----------



## Daisy2 (9 November 2011)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Pallets for it to go on along the back of your shelter - you are lucky to start with using the outside wall of it 

Then, attach rings (any screw in/hammer in ring type will do, try B&Q) along the back of your shelter right up under the overhang - put these rings at the same distance apart as the re-inforced holes of your tarp.
Then attach the tarp to the rings with rope/baler twine - its pretty secure then & you have a 'roof' too. 

Make sure the hay can breathe well.
If possible put the bottom bales on their side & not the flat string sides as air circulates a little better.

Good luck 

Click to expand...

Thx thats a great tip about the rings, will def try it!


----------



## FairyLights (9 November 2011)

Pallets in the ground. cover with straw or old hay ,stack the hay bales,top with straw,cover with a good tarpaulin.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 November 2011)

Daisy2 said:



			Thx thats a great tip about the rings, will def try it!
		
Click to expand...

It also helps air circulate as the tarp wont be completly on all the bales as the weight will be lifted slightly - there will be small pockets at the top to let air round


----------



## henryhorn (9 November 2011)

I stored all my hay outside for years before we had a barn. Start by laying pallets.
Build a three sided wall preferably of the enormous straw bales you get as they don't allow the rain through, then store your hay inside preferably not touching the straw. We laid some long planks to make a roof with a slope on by adding some old hay bales to the front on top of the straw bales so it was higher. 
Your tarp needs to be securely tied (you can wedge it under the straw bales effectively) and one of those battery push on lights is very handy as it's difficult in the dark. Don't underestimate the strength of the wind, the first few times we had our tarp whipped off. 
Doing it this way means you can remove bales without affecting the main structure, and although the straw does get brown and wet, your hay stays nice and dry.


----------



## indie999 (9 November 2011)

Pallets and really off the ground otherwise your bottom bales will rot. Put some bricks or old tyres (heavy on  top of tarp) Use with bungies as the D rings will rip if its windy. 

But I have had to do this too. If you can find a farmer who will deliver a load when you need it ie if you buy a lot he stores it and brings it every few weeks for you.


----------

